# Using a Quartz Infrared Heater to flash/cure



## TxZone (Jun 12, 2007)

Hi 
Has anyone used a quartz infrared heater to flash/cure ink. These heaters appear to use the same short wave radiation as commercial flash units and similar wattage's. They are also a lot cheaper than flash dryers. Any thoughts???

Regards
Paul


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

we use two quartz flash units with our Automatic. I would be very leary of using one to cure shirts. You would be amazed at how easy it is to ruin ash t's even at a 3 sec flash.

Do it right and get a dryer. Search the many classifieds forums at U.S. Screen Print & Inkjet Technology
M&R Companies, Amscomatic, Nuarc has a used equipment email list and there are others out there


----------



## TxZone (Jun 12, 2007)

Fluid said:


> we use two quartz flash units with our Automatic. I would be very leary of using one to cure shirts. You would be amazed at how easy it is to ruin ash t's even at a 3 sec flash.
> 
> Do it right and get a dryer. Search the many classifieds forums at U.S. Screen Print & Inkjet Technology
> M&R Companies, Amscomatic, Nuarc has a used equipment email list and there are others out there


Thanks Richard
First can I check we are talking about the same thing. The quartz heaters I am referring to are the ones used to heat small spaces in rooms. They are available for considerably less than a commercial flash unit and would only require the construction of a metal stand to hold the unit.
I ask because the cost of commercial units in the uk is very expensive and even more so for tunnel dryers. 
I read a lot of replies on the forum recommending a proper commercial tunnel dryer to do the job. That's fine, and of course correct, if you can afford such equipment. I suspect there are a lot of people starting out who can not afford all of the dedicated commercial equipment required and, need to seek solutions they can afford, myself included.
My real concern most of the time is "is it possible" because I already know the answer to "can I afford it" (No). Any thoughts welcomed??
Regards
Paul


----------



## MangledMerch (Jan 30, 2009)

If cost is an issue I would look at infrared flash units. They are less expensive than Quartz. I would not try to rig a room heater to flash my shirts unless you've got an extensive knowledge of electronics and wiring. Quartz flash units are built for the industry and the inks that they are used with. They turn on and off with either programing from the press or through the use of proximity/motion switches so unless you've got the time and knowledge to engineer all of that just look into the classic infrared flash units.

Hope this helps


----------



## midwaste (Apr 8, 2008)

I tried using one, and it worked, but it was a PITA. There is a video describing it here.
He also describes using a 500W halogen on a stick to flash shirts, but I havent tried that.
You have to modify the heater to disable the switch that turns the heater off when it falls over, which is a touchy situation, don't ever use it as a space heater again.
It's tough to see how close you are to the shirt and to dial in a good time.


----------

